# A cute cartoon....



## cindyv11 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you to the members who offered advice about pigeon flies I posted a couple days ago. I found this cartoon a few weeks ago in my newspaper and though some of you might enjoy it as much as I did. It is nice to find people that actually like pigeons!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!! Great cartoon!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a wonderful cartoon! I love it!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, this is so funny. I cut out the exact cartoon to save. I just loved it. There was a similar one that I'll post if I can find it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the other one I thought was cute: http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/Bizarro.asp?date=20080707


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Love that one too. saved them both


----------



## cindyv11 (Jul 26, 2008)

Maggie.... I love that one too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ALSO LOVED THEM BOTH!!

Had seen the first one in my paper but not the second!

MANY THANKS FOR THE GIGGLES!! 

Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL, loved both of those cartoons! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I love both of them they are cute, and remind me the ones that I feed all the time =)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are great 

That first one is pretty true to life - if I leave my balcony door open and haven't put any food out all day, they start coming in to look for it!

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, honest to goodness, I thought of you and your balcony pigeons when I first saw that one!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> John, honest to goodness, I thought of you and your balcony pigeons when I first saw that one!


~~~~    ~~~~~


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, it would make a great get well card for pigeon people.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

little bird said:


> Actually, it would make a great get well card for pigeon people.


Things just aren't the same around here. We miss you.

PLEASE hurry up and get well..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Treesa - that is good!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Maggie. that is also a great cartoon. There was another Bizarro one that I loved, but which I can't find now. As far as I can remember it was of a lame pigeon telling another to try to look healthy or he would spend two weeks in a cat carrier in the pigeon lady's bath!

But LOL! I just found this one:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://bp2.blogger.com/_YSccHm9eT_4/R_qVRXtFH9I/AAAAAAAAAhE/zMsQ7nF-pOU/S240/dan2.bmp&imgrefurl=http://www.peopleforpigeons.blogspot.com/&h=240&w=200&sz=23&hl=en&start=2&um=1&tbnid=ccc07LfB0FojsM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=92&prev=/images%3Fq%3DBizarro%2Bpigeons%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, that is so cute. You know, I'm beginning to believe this cartoonist may have pigeons - or at least like them. I think this is the same guy that sometimes puts weird things in his strip for people to find. I usually enjoy most of them.


----------

